# Recommended Cat Books?



## dakota2004 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't have any cat books in my home library and was wondering if anyone here could recommend some. I would really like a book on cat breeds, but books on health, behavior, and training are good too. I would also like it if they were all as current as possible, say nothing earlier than 2005? also, do any of you have a cat magazine that you feel is really good? Thank you.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Good question. I look forward to reading what others may suggest.


----------



## Paws On Your Heart (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,

I don't have any book recommendations for recently published cat books, so I look forward to seeing what others suggest. I can, however recommend a few of my favourite cat magazines. 

If you live in North America, a really good cat magazine is "Cat Fancy" it features a lot of good information about breeds, healthcare, and behaviour.

The UK also has two really good magazines, "Your Cat" and "Cat World". Again, both of these magazines have information about all things cat related, such as breeds, healthcare, and behaviour.

You might even be able to read these magazines online (I know for sure that "Cat Fancy" is available to read online). 

I hope one of these magazines appeals to you too!


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Amazon.com: Your Cat: Simple New Secrets to a Longer, Stronger Life (9780312358020): Elizabeth M. Hodgkins: Books is a very good book


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I have a copy of "Think like a Cat"
It's copy righted 2000.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Just today I purchased

Amazon.com: Think Like a Cat: How to Raise a Well-Adjusted Cat--Not a Sour Puss (9780965013017): Pam Johnson-Bennett: Books 


and

Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to Getting and Owning a Cat (9781592573417): Sheila Webster Boneham: Books 


I expect them on Saturday.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

furryfriends251 said:


> Amazon.com: Your Cat: Simple New Secrets to a Longer, Stronger Life (9780312358020): Elizabeth M. Hodgkins: Books is a very good book


I second this one.

This is my favorite book on cat nutrition: 



It has a fantastic amount of useful information in it


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Another good Pan Johnson-Bennet book is "Cat vs. Cat"


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

If you like mysteries AND cats go for THE CAT WHO series by Lilian Jackson Braun. There's even a CAT WHO cookbook! Jim Qwilleran lives in Moose County,and solves mysteries with the help of his 2 meezers Koko,and Yum Yum! Cats are great at finding clues!

(my Robin Hood is the cat who said cheese! loves the stuff)


----------



## dakota2004 (Aug 23, 2011)

@ Everyone- Thank you for the suggestions, it's been awhile since I looked for cat books and for some reason I was having issues finding what I wanted 

@ bluemilk- I used to read that series all the time (10+?) years ago and I remember enjoying it, right now though I'm in a vampire/werewolf/zombie/demon/witch/dragon/ghost phase lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

This site has very good prices and they always have some good books on pets.
EdwardRHamilton.com


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Well, this is a at book I am currently reading. It's a book called 'Dewey', a real-life story about a ginger kitten that unfortunately gets dumped in a library return box. It's been a great deal of a story so far.

I would recommend it to those who really love cats. It's not a cat care or training book but it's a really good cat book


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Dewey is such a good book. I loved it! But as Sarah said, it's not an informational book, just a good read. Pulls at the heart strings a little too.


----------



## dakota2004 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have Dewey actually, although I haven't gotten around to reading it yet- I keep forgetting it's on my shelf :/


----------

